# Subaru WRX Deadening and Lowering Road Noise



## Rex32 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello All,

After doing a few days worth of research and being referred to this awesome forum my a buddy on NASIOC, I think I am ready to post and get some feedback on my ideas.

I was contemplating selling my 02 WRX but just decided to keep it and beef it up a bit and make it a little nicer inside. To this end, I have decided not to put my 2 JL 12" W3's in my car and instead I want to replace my front and rear door speakers. First off, I'd love some advice on some good speakers for the front that provide good bass and that still sound great.

Secondly, I need to hush this car up a bit - make it a bit more German like if you will. I think I've decided to go with Second Skin products, but I am still trying to get a hold of Ant to discuss. Below is my plan of attack - I'd really appreciate any/all advice and feedback. Thank you so much guys!

Doors:

Outerskin - 1 Layer of Damplifier Pro
Innerskin - 1 Layer of Luxury Liner Pro
Back of Doorpanel - Maybe something?? Ideas?
Finally, should I look into putting something directly behind where the speakers are mounted?
I also will cover any major holes with plexiglass epoxied onto the door.

Trunk:
I think this is an area of huge sound leakage - although I'm sure my exhaust doesn't help. I am changing my exhaust, but I'd like to try and deaden some of the car first.

I think at first I will put a base layer of Damplifier Pro and then a layer of Luxury Liner Pro.
Would it be worth adding a layer of that "sludge" stuff instead or below the above listed stuff?

Floor:
I plan on taking out the front and rear seats and doing the following:

Base layer of Damplifier Pro
Second layer of Luxury Liner Pro
Again, should I use the "sludge" instead??

Finally, should I rip the dash out and use something agaisnt the firewall? That might be getting a bit past the scope of work that I want to do. I also heard that people say around the wheel wells and pedals are huge areas where sound comes in, should I use extra layers in these areas? I'm a bit confused on that.

Guys, sorry for the long post - but I really want to get this sorted out. I plan to write a complete DIY when doing this and I think it could really cut down on threads like this, which I'm sure come up way more than people want to deal with.

I also plan on recovering the headliner and pillars - should there be dampening put in there as well??


Thanks everyone, I am really looked forward to getting this project under way posting my first DIY 


-Mike


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got an 05 RS, and this car is pretty noisy I'm sure your older more powerful REX is even worse. For me the biggest improvements were made to the front doors and hunting down little rattles in the panels. A full blown deadening project like you're looking at is A LOT of work! I'd start by adding something to the inner doors, deaden and seal the holes in the door panel and use something between the door panel and the door (small pieces of foam work just fine). I'm sure if you do this you will notice a big difference, then you can move on to the next problem area.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Mating deadens the panels, noise will still get through... LLP will block noise, but to what degree... 

I've got a TON of SSA products in my car (Well ~200lbs) and it does help a lot... but I couldn't tell you what did what in terms of noise, sorry, I did it over winter while I wasn't driving it.. 

I started with a stripped car (I mean even the stock sound deadening was removed) you couldn't talk going down the HWY... 

Now, at hwy speed, windows down, you can hold a normal convo.. lol... 

Not scientific I know..


----------



## Rex32 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gotcha, well yeah the Subaru's are terrible with sound dampening.

I think I'll end up doing a smaller amount of Damplifier Pro - I was going to do a complete layer everywhere but everyone is telling me that that is ridiculous. Maybe 40% coverage on the floor and doors with Damplifier Pro and a 100% layer with Lux Liner Pro...

What do you guys think of that?


-Mike


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck I'll watch and see how you end up. My EVO is hella loud also.


----------



## Rex32 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll be sure to outline this well in a DIY, I've never done a really through DIY before.

I would like to get more advice before carrying this out though so I don't look like a total moron in my DIY and so it is as effective as possible.

Also, if anyone from Cascase, Second Skin, or any other high end dampening company are reading this - please contact me. I'd love to get a forum price and maybe some personalized assistance - heck it would be free advertising!


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

This is what ive done to my car. I bought 200 Sq ft of Edead and layered the HELL out of the car. I drive a 2000 Legacy. When i get into my fiance's 07 Impreza i CANT STAND IT!!! Its SOOOO loud. Im going to be doing a install on her car.. 40 Sq ft of 80 mil Edead and 35 Sq Ft of closed cell foam. Im hoping it will make a Difference. Im going to be doing all the doors and either the Firewall or the trunk because the Subarus SUFFER from rear wheel well noise.. Id say for the impreza if you think youve bought enough sound deadning then buy more.


----------



## Rex32 (Sep 22, 2009)

haha quite the post...

What would you recommend for the firewall? I'd assume I have to pull the whole dash assembly off and put it behind that or does it go in the engine bay?

Also, what should I use for the wheel wells? Do you guys ever put anything on the exterior of the car or only the interior?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

Well i go a little more in depth... For my car i did the whole trunk(everywhere) 5 layers on the trunk lid..all the doors with 4 layers on the fronts 1 on the back...the whole floor 1 layer. Impressions - quiet but not quiet enough.. wind noise still an issue..leaky subaru seals BIG issue.. tire noise is somewhat controlled. Overall HUGE improvement in the music. I mean HUGE!!... Im ordering 2 Gallons of paint on EDEAD to do the Inner doorshells, rear wheels wells in the trunk, firewall, roof and every vinyl peice. Then 80 sq ft of closed cell foam to kill the wind noise. 

Now as far as the firewall goes... if you pull the carpet back you might be able to get up in there, under the dash to cover most of the firewall. Atleast enough to make a difference. I know the rear wheel wells are a huge problem in impreza's. Go on the highway one day and turn all the music off and just lsiten. You will notice how loud it is back there, its almost painful. Especially for a car that starts at 20k?? its what makes a subaru a subaru!! haha. but yea... Id say just listen and then judge what spots need it the most. As far as Sound quality id say front doors are most important... i do the trunk lid also cause i hate trunk rattle. You be the judge though.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Rex32 (Sep 22, 2009)

What did you seal the firewall holes with?


-Mike


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

I didn't finish the firewall yet on my car. I just pretty much got to the start of it and ran out of deadening and ive just been too lazy to order more. Believe it or not these cars come apart in no time. It took me maybe like 25 minutes to strip the whole interior to bare metal - the main dash.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

butyl mat - damps panel vibrations, poor at blocking external sounds

high mass barrier - blocks external sounds, around equivalent to 4-6 layers of butyl mat, typically lead or mass loaded vinyl barrier decoupled with a layer of foam


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

you won't find a lot of new information here, just remember the first few subarus in america didn't even have radios. i used an entire roll of raamat on the wagon and in hindsight would do a few things diferently. first it took me, myself and I, 13 hours to strip the car install the mat and reinstall trim. doors, floor, roof, WHOLE CAR. get a friend to help and it can be done in a day.

being that i have a wagon, doing the roof helped immensely, but i wish i would have used damp pro as one layer of raamat didn't quite do it for me. a lot of my other noise came from the rear and a single layer of Rm helped a great deal. drive around with the door cards off, quite a bit of noise comes from the doors as well, 2-3 layers of the Rm satisfied me here as well, but again, damp pro would have been much less work/ more effective.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

toolparabols said:


> Well i go a little more in depth... For my car i did the whole trunk(everywhere) 5 layers on the trunk lid..all the doors with 4 layers on the fronts 1 on the back...the whole floor 1 layer. Impressions - quiet but not quiet enough.. wind noise still an issue..leaky subaru seals BIG issue.. tire noise is somewhat controlled. Overall HUGE improvement in the music. I mean HUGE!!... Im ordering 2 Gallons of paint on EDEAD to do the Inner doorshells, rear wheels wells in the trunk, firewall, roof and every vinyl peice. Then 80 sq ft of closed cell foam to kill the wind noise.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.



I used to follow this path, and still somewhat did with my current car, BUT, in that short amount of time I have learned from DIYMA that there is overkill and there is just flat out wrong usages for products.. 


First off, Subaru's trunk lids are well known buzzboxes... Rather than 5 layers of matt.. I started with ISOLATION... 



















Then I applied my matt... 1 layer, then I used Overkill Pro (3/8-1/2" CCF) in the divots of the trunk frame, and matted over that... 












The trunk vents may yet have to come out... 










Found a large section of unsupported roof, behind my sunroof (GC coupe)











I agree on the wheel wells, they are difficult because of the shape.. I'm actually going to put some liquid deadener (spectrum) on the wheel wells, on the outside... That way I have the metal sandwiched between 2 different densities of deadener.. 


Rear shock towers where like amphitheaters for me... lol.. 










Same area, different angle, after adding overkill... 









I have to say something about CCF... I said it on the other forum... IT doesn't stop road noise in any way... IT doesn't absorb or deaden much of anything... 

What I feel it DOES do, is to help quell reflections which is noise... You still hear it all, crisp and clear/clean... it's just there is no hang time on the sounds, they just decay very quickly unless there is a source for more sound energy... 

It kills the echo..


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

i hear what you saying by oerkill with sound deadening. Ican argue that point though and heres why. When i was in between system i ran 2 type E 10" in a ported box. Every extra layer i put on the trunk lid made the bass that much tighter. Im still dealing with License plate rattle but my trunk lid doesnt rattle at all. The stuff i was using was only basic 45 mil deadening. Now with the Boston g5's in i feel like i need to start all over haha. The subs have discovered all kinds of new rattles. 

As far as the CCF did it help yoju at all with wind noise? That really was my primary reason of buying it. 

Im riping out my stereo next weekend to finish the process so id rather not waste the money on CCf if its not going to do as they say its going to. 
Oh by the way... I was referening to the shock towers earlier not the wheel wells. Its the shock towers on the imprezas that sound small road noise concert.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

I had the same car.. i loved it!
I you have an aftermarket exhaust, keep it but put on the stock muffler. It is not as bad performance wise and it A LOT quieter. (I had a full 3, LOUD, and I changed to 2,5 from the turbo. Better low end and quieter).

For weight and performance, the WRX have very little soundtreatments.
It's a shame to put 200lbs of deadning products to such car.

Do a good fronts doors treatment, put some nice drives and look if you need more.

The trunk has nothing more than a thin carpet. A vinil/foam barrier below the carpet could help and is cheap and easy to add.

Tire noise is a issue with these cars. Most performance tires are noisy. I used Michelin Sport Pilots II for perfomance, confort and "silence".


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I have to say something about CCF... I said it on the other forum... IT doesn't stop road noise in any way... IT doesn't absorb or deaden much of anything...
> 
> What I feel it DOES do, is to help quell reflections which is noise... You still hear it all, crisp and clear/clean... it's just there is no hang time on the sounds, they just decay very quickly unless there is a source for more sound energy...
> 
> It kills the echo..


i disagree... in my impression it absorbed enough of the high frequency road noise that it makes it less fatiguing. I agree there are much better products for the application though.

Edit- or after thinking on your statment, the reflections of road noise might be cut to make it more tolerable?


----------



## krisl19 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am guilty of overkill as well (raamat in my case). OCD got the better of me.

Consider that if it's cold out, my hatch won't stay open because the strut can't support the weight. I didn't even think about that before, but there is no way I'm going to even think about trying to remove it now. Very nasty job.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Rex32 said:


> Hello All -Mike


depends if your keeping the car for a while (1.5 - 3 years) and you really care about making it quiet.?

options,

1.do a weeks worth of research on the www on deadening.

get a quiet exhaust.

buy correct deadening products ($1200) + or - a few??

strip car, do it all.(13-40 hours work) depending how good/fast you are.

results may or may not be what you expected.



2. buy big amps.



3. sell noisy car, buy quiet car.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

60ndown said:


> depends if your keeping the car for a while (1.5 - 3 years) and you really care about making it quiet.?
> 
> options,
> 
> 3. sell noisy car, buy quiet car.


Have you drived a 02WRX with good tunnig?
If so, you don't care so much about the stereo system!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Hernan said:


> Have you drived a 02WRX with good tunnig?
> If so, you don't care so much about the stereo system!


i use my car to get to work, drop kids at school collect food etc.

i dont need a race car to do that.

but i can enjoy great music while driving like an old lady


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

Rex32 said:


> Also, if anyone from Cascase, Second Skin, or any other high end dampening company are reading this - please contact me. I'd love to get a forum price and maybe some personalized assistance - heck it would be free advertising!





There is no such thing as a forum discount, and even if there was do you really think someone would give it to you just because you registered on a message board and had 6 posts?

If you want it cheaper than the retail sites you have to wait until someone sells their leftovers.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

nineball said:


> There is no such thing as a forum discount, and even if there was do you really think someone would give it to you just because you registered on a message board and had 6 posts?
> 
> If you want it cheaper than the retail sites you have to wait until someone sells their leftovers.


you get a small forum discount from [email protected] for being Subaru owner on NASIOC... maybe other places as well, not sure.. 


Doesn't happen here though... no, just WAR happens here..... lol..


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

60ndown said:


> i use my car to get to work, drop kids at school collect food etc.
> 
> i dont need a race car to do that.
> 
> but i can enjoy great music while driving like an old lady


Then you need a WRX wagon or a Forester turbo, doing the same things and enjoing driving at the same time.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Hernan said:


> Then you need a WRX wagon or a Forester turbo, doing the same things and enjoing driving at the same time.


Not everyone feels the need to be driving a fast car all the time... 

Says the guy who just drove his car to lunch while shifting @ 8000 RPM just for fun ;-)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

^^^^ What car??? I'm thinking 300ZX from your Sig, yes??


----------



## Rex32 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I ended up putting on a layer of BXT II that a buddy gave me. I did the doors and trunk with it ( about 38sq ft of bxt II I think). I put ensolite foam on the doors (2 layers) but I haven't driven it yet. I need to order some MLV and CCF to finish up the job next weekend.

Then it is on to the floor and roof - maybe tiles will be easier?


-Mike


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

nineball said:


> There is no such thing as a forum discount, and even if there was do you really think someone would give it to you just because you registered on a message board and had 6 posts?
> 
> If you want it cheaper than the retail sites you have to wait until someone sells their leftovers.


 
While Second Skin does not have an open forum member discount, we do sometimes get seconds, and bstock material that we can offer at a discounted price. Not always, and not every product, but it does happen.
Best to sign up to our email list for annoucements

www.secondskinaudio.com

Sroll down a touch and add your name to the list.

ANT


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> ^^^^ What car??? I'm thinking 300ZX from your Sig, yes??


My normal car is a 300zx, but the car I'm driving around right now is my little brother's Integra GS-R that I've been doing a bunch of maintenance to. That car doesn't make power til like 6k RPM anyway, so 8k isn't too steep. It doesn't even redline til like 8200  

There is no way I could shift the Z at 8k, my fuel cut is at 7300.


----------



## MachRc (Sep 29, 2009)

in my e46, Ive got dynamat extreme that covers the whole trunk area and trunk including the license plates...

it does help reduce road noise.. but on a scooby, the road noise and strut noise is not going to go away even with sound absorbant material..


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe some sort of foam insualtion would do for that rear strut area. There has to be something that will kill that noise without taking any serious mods. Im curious to know also because, like i said, im doing an install on a 07 impreza and an 09 impreza within the next few weeks and that is a very troublesome spot. I really cant stand being in the 07 because of this reason. It seems silly but that noise is just rediculous, regardless of how "light weight" they made it for performance. Thats just about as stupid as them selling WRX's without radio's. I love subbe's but sometimes they draw the line with their rediculous "weight saving" ideas.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

toolparabols said:


> Maybe some sort of foam insualtion would do for that rear strut area. There has to be something that will kill that noise without taking any serious mods. Im curious to know also because, like i said, im doing an install on a 07 impreza and an 09 impreza within the next few weeks and that is a very troublesome spot. I really cant stand being in the 07 because of this reason. It seems silly but that noise is just rediculous, regardless of how "light weight" they made it for performance. Thats just about as stupid as them selling WRX's without radio's. I love subbe's but sometimes they draw the line with their rediculous "weight saving" ideas.


What kind of noise? Is the car stock or have aftermaket struts? Bushes? Tires?

The wrx and more so the STI are drivers cars. If you like how it feels you would not care about a little of road noise. Weight is a real performance killer. I don't found silly the filosophy behind how they are made.
If someone wants more confort and still good handling, get a Legacy 3.0

A few years ago I was reading a review about the Porsche GT. It had only one optional, if you want it without the stereo system you have to paid 5K above the stock price


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

One can only drive so fast within the law though... ...

My Subie with keep up with Vettes, WITH the sound deadening... I'm not that hardcore though..


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> One can only drive so fast within the law though... ...
> 
> My Subie with keep up with Vettes, WITH the sound deadening... I'm not that hardcore though..


But Vettes don't keep up with the subby around the corners at a dirty country road... They don't let you listen to some good music at some desert beach...


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

Hernan said:


> The wrx and more so the STI are drivers cars. If you like how it feels you would not care about a little of road noise.


you've never driven a subaru long term have you?:laugh:


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

ihartred said:


> you've never driven a subaru long term have you?:laugh:


Yes i have. A 99 with lots of add ons, upgraded internals, shocks, brakes, programable computer... THE ROCK. Even my kids praid... more!
Also had a frogeye 01 for 3 years. Sorry, I love these cars... They are all the best bung for the money if you can drive... ( Evo owners are not invited!).
Man, these cars have soul.


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

Hernan said:


> Yes i have. A 99 with lots of add ons, upgraded internals, shocks, brakes, programable computer... THE ROCK. Even my kids praid... more!
> Also had a frogeye 01 for 3 years. Sorry, I love these cars... They are all the best bung for the money if you can drive... ( Evo owners are not invited!).
> Man, these cars have soul.


I fully agree.... Not to go off topic but subaru is "my thing" over here. Ever since i started getting into subaru ive owned a 1990,1998,2000,2004 Legacy, My gf owned a 05 leg then 07 imp, and then all my friends/parent bought subarus.. 09 imp, 3 - 04 legacy gt lim's, 00 leg gt, 96 leg, 04 imp. Sounds corny but never had an issue and everyone loves em. I guess you have to drive one to know for yourself. 

As far as 07 strut noise... its all stock... Thats just the way the 07 imprezas are. Regardless of how that car drives compared to my 2000 leg i would still take the legacy. But then again im a legacy fan not an impreza fan so there is a major bias. Although the impreza is still a blast to drive from time to time.


----------



## medic230 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a 2008 mazda speed3 gt. the road noise is rough in these car. I was looking to improve the sound of my rig before i drop some coin audio equip.. I decided to use DM. I did the doors, floor. half firewall, and trunk. I have to say that it made a huge difference. I am able to have a normal conversation on ht freeway. I took a lot of time, and a lot of dough!!!! I am so OCD that i have decided that i am not done yet. i am going to do my front wheel wells, and headliner next. I have an idea though that no matter how much i spend or try to deaden, it will never be quiet like a cady..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Hernan said:


> *But Vettes don't keep up with the subby around the corners at a dirty country road...* They don't let you listen to some good music at some desert beach...


Oh hellz no.... lol...That's absurd.. lol..

I always likes messin with people in the snow.... 

Jeep guy, thinks he's all that, in the snow with knobbies and 4WD... HA... bye bye..


----------



## Jsunn (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello, 

I am also interest in this as well. I have an '02 I am looking to deaden. 

What I haven't heard mentioned is...

1. How much you would need for the doors and trunk
2. How Many "layers" Damplifier Pro and Lux Liner Pro

I have an '02 sedan looking to do the exact same thing as the OP. 

Thanks!

Yes this is my first post! 

-J


----------

